
CaseYak: Plugin for Data-Backed Motor Vehicle Accident Lawsuit Values(++Español) - elpakal
I&#x27;ve built CaseYak (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thecaseyak.com) with a friend of mine who has been a lawyer in the personal injury space for a few years.<p>The plugin works like a chat-bot in that it can be added to a law firm&#x27;s website with one line of code.  It then slides out and asks website visitors a series of questions about the accident in order to pass accident data to our models.  At the end, we are able to predict an estimate for the lawsuit value based on historical data we&#x27;ve collected from previous verdicts.<p>The plugin ships out of the box with support for Spanish and is accessible for large font sizes, hopefully improving access to justice in these demographics while providing more accurate estimates to those already able to provide this data.<p>We are based in Colorado, and right now our models are only trained on historical Colorado data, thus we are currently available only in Colorado (with plans to expand).
======
Mikez3
Hey, good job. That seems cool. We also built something like this. It's called
PainWorth. We launched the start of our beta last year in fall 2019 and have
had a bunch of lawyers really demonstrate excellent lift. One case was closed
30x faster than average. Anyway, we're pretty passionate about this space too.
We have api's for everything so maybe we can help you open other states up
faster :)

Feel free to hit me up if you want to learn more or just want to share
stories. I know a few other founders in the injury space too so I'd be happy
to intro you as well.

Cheers

